# Scorpion collectors in South Australia? Or Australia in general.



## Vandy13 (Jul 6, 2017)

Hi guys, 

Interested in finding people in South Australia or Australia in general that collect scorpions or simply have a great interest in them! 

I'm keen to try and collect some and simply have contacts to bounce questions off on our Australian species!

Thanks.


----------



## AusBugKid (Sep 19, 2017)

Wow late reply. Yeah I have a keen interest in Aus scorps.  Mainly _Urodacus _but others good too. Not a huge fan of wild capture here, unless it's for breeding or research.  Too many taken just for the pet trade, and not enough known about populations to know if it's sustainable.


----------



## RezonantVoid (Oct 28, 2018)

Yea I like collecting aussAu scorpions. I'm looking at getting a few other specimens from Lychas genus though


----------

